# New insulation and roof - hack job?



## sarahsmith (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi,

We recently had our roof replaced by a reputable company (with good reviews). I will try to make a long story short...Our project was a hail claim for shingle replacement. But, we have vaulted ceilings and have had ice dams issues and know the insulation was not great. We decided we wanted to have the insulation replaced completely so had the roofing company quote and coordinate tearing off the sheathing on the vaulted areas and had spray foam insulation put in which we are paying of out of pocket, the only thing insurance is covering is shingles and some gutters/guards. When they pulled sheathing off the back side vaulted roof they discovered it had some weird acoustic insulation that looked like ramen noodles. They ripped off the acoustic insulation which had no sheathing underneath it and had to reframe the whole back vaulted roof to make room for the foam insulation. Skipping ahead, through much back and forth they have finally completed the project - All new sheathing on vaulted ceiling areas, fascia, shadow boards, skylight, etc. Everything looks good from about 30 ft away 
We inspected the everything a few days ago and the workmanship is very poor.
The sheathing where the old meets the new was installed overlapping each other so there is a lump on the roof you can see/feel.
The gutter guards are laughable, a toddler could have put them on better. Extremely wavy and not the same style/quality we had on previously.
There are gaps in between the shadow boards and the drip edge on some parts of the house.
The bottom of the shadow boards pulled off when they screwed the gutters on creating the prefect breeding ground for bees.
The drip edge on one part of the house is extremely wavy/bent.
And a bunch of other more minor issues (ripped shingles on ridge vent, different color shingles, gaps between boards etc.).
So far we have given them a portion of the insurance money (not even half). We called the city and they are telling us not to pay them the rest until it is complete. They also said there was supposed to be a permit pulled for reframing the back roof and they did not pull one. I compiled a list of issues with pictures and sent it to the roofers.
I guess I am just looking for some input on this. Is it common to have these types of issued with roofs? I feel like there has been so much back and forth with these guys that I am starting to lose track.


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

While it's true you're supposed to pull a permit for anything framing related because it needs a framing inspection some roofers assume that because they pulled a permit for the roof, framing is included, but that's only if framing is on the permit. A common mistake.

They hardly gave the shingles any overhang where the gutter is at. That is a big problem.

Also most roofers aren't good with gutters and vice versa. Ask them to have someone come out to straighten the gutter guard and metal edging. Metal edging often sticks up and is hard to work with especially on a older house. Can be fixed with some face trim nails. As for the trim board, the hump, and the ripped shingle, they need to be fixed. 

Sometimes the roofing supplier sends out two different manufacturer date batches of shingles. And you can't always tell because sometimes they are wet when you put them on and you can't see the difference in tint. They are technically the same color. I would just be happy they put it on two different sides rather than having a color change halfway thru a run.


----------

